# The BEST CULT!



## Theogenes (Feb 27, 2007)

According to the guy who says he's the second coming of Christ, "If this is a cult, it's the best cult". This guy says there is no sin, no devil and prayer is worthless. Even the papists are troubled by this "new kid on the block". 
Notice how a cult expert plays the PC game and says this "may" be a cult.
Notice how many people are following him and how rich this guy is getting.
Utterly amazing.

[video=youtube;037HvQ1TyGM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=037HvQ1TyGM[/video]

May our LORD Christ return soon!
Jim


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 27, 2007)

With so many blind gullible spiritually dead people in the world this is no suprise. Satan is good a selling himself as an angel of light.(cue Living Colour music.... "I exploit you! Still you love me. I'm the Cult of Personality!...... You gave me fortune! You gave me fame! You gave me power in your god's name!...... I'm... The... Cult.... Of ....Personality!)

Sad though, definitely sad.


----------

